# Randall T2 / V2 owners....new tubes?



## Metalman X (Jul 16, 2011)

This hasn't been touched on _too_ much regarding this amp, so figured I'd make a definitive thread on it.

But basically, just wondering who here has done some tube swaps with these heads, and what are the results you got. Figure we could share our collective experiences here.

For example, right now, I've got the stock tubes still in my V2, but I'm looking to put some fresh ones in, and thinking I might as well explore my options. I thinking I'd like something a little 'sharper' sounding than the stock ECC83S's. Little more aggressive bite, and thick, but controlled low end. Granted this amp already has these characteristics, so maybe it's a matter of what best compliments the tone towards that end?

Also...the 12AT7 in the power stage....I'm thinking something a bit more "raw" and throaty sounding if possibly. What would do for that?


----------



## Curt (Jul 16, 2011)

I've had a couple hybrid amps with a 12AT7 in the power stage..

Really doesn't do much for the sound as the preamp section will it's essentially just a buffer.


Edit: and for your preamp tubes, go for some Tung Sol 12AX7's. 

Electro Harmonix and Sovtek are also other good choices, dependent on what you're looking for.


----------



## Metalman X (Jul 16, 2011)

Curt said:


> I've had a couple hybrid amps with a 12AT7 in the power stage..
> 
> Really doesn't do much for the sound as the preamp section will it's essentially just a buffer.
> 
> ...




Ah, good to know!


Not really familiar with Tung Sols', but I Soveteks' I've used in other gear in the past, and liked the results, plus there not too expensive either. There actually first on my list right now. Just a matter of picking which one I think I'd like the most.

How about Ruby? Twas mentioned in another forum, plus it's what the sigs models seem to come loaded with, FWIW. Anybody can weigh in on that?


----------



## Curt (Jul 16, 2011)

Metalman X said:


> Ah, good to know!
> 
> 
> Not really familiar with Tung Sols', but I Soveteks' I've used in other gear in the past, and liked the results, plus there not too expensive either. There actually first on my list right now. Just a matter of picking which one I think I'd like the most.
> ...



Not sure about ruby, some dig them, others can't stand them. I personally have never went outside of Tung Sol, Electro Harmonix, or Sovtek..


----------



## cow 7 sig (Jul 17, 2011)

rubys work very well in T2/V2s.i have a jj 12at7 in the power/mosfet stage of my T2.
i use NOS tubes in all my amps.a 50s mullard in V1 a GE from 60s in V2 and a amperex bugal boy in V3.


----------



## Curt (Jul 17, 2011)

I love the idea of NOS tubes, but everywhere I see them they're more expensive than what I really want to pay for tubes. I already spend enough as it is.


----------



## cow 7 sig (Jul 17, 2011)

they can be.but if one knows where to look then some real bargains can be had.most NOS tubes are far better than most new production tubes,imo of course.i have a collection of NOS tubes well into the 300s and around 500(pre) tubes all up that i roll in and out of my amps(mesa Marshall Randall and peavey)


----------



## Wookieslayer (Jul 20, 2011)

Yeah stock I believe these come with JJ's. I was curious about Rubys as well.

I asked bout tubes on the MTS forums for my T2 and I got this repsonse 



> every answer is very subjective but Doug from Dougstubes.com made a recommendation for me a while back and I never looked back since then
> 
> Penta 12AT7 for the power section buffer
> 
> ...



MTS Forum :: View topic - Clips of my T2! Random 5 min bedroom riffing


----------



## Metalman X (Jul 21, 2011)

Wookieslayer said:


> Yeah stock I believe these come with JJ's. I was curious about Rubys as well.
> 
> I asked bout tubes on the MTS forums for my T2 and I got this repsonse
> 
> ...




Nice!

I just ordered from Dougs Tubes.

Upon glowing recommendation from another forum, I tried out a Tung Sol 12ax7 in the V1, and I just changed the 12at7 with a JJ.

The Tung Sol, I think really cleaned up the tube channel. Better harmonics, and clarity. Especially noticeable with my 28" scale length baritone. Now I'm thinking of possibly swapping the other 2 JJ preamp tubes, BUT I don't want the tone to become overly inherently bright, so I may just keep the current combination.

I do think I'm gonna replace the JJ 12AT7 though. Might try out that highly regarded Mullard one for that


----------



## Groff (Jul 21, 2011)

Metalman X said:


> Nice!
> 
> I just ordered from Dougs Tubes.
> 
> ...



Do yourself a favor - try the Tung-sol in V2. I did that in my 5150 II, I didn't lose gain, but I did lose a lot of noise. Your results may vary, but I've done this to 2 different amps and both times I got the same result


----------



## Wookieslayer (Jul 21, 2011)

Nice Metalman! I found your other posts after a quick google search. I haven't changed tubes yet but this thread will come in handy when I do


----------



## Wookieslayer (Jul 22, 2011)

Finally got the V2 back from my friends house after 9 fucking months. We bought it together and played it once. Had to clean the shit out of it because it was covered in dust and even found spider webs inside over the tubes  

Anyway I opened the tube covers to see what tubes were inside it and I found all JJ's except the V3 slot had a 12AX7a Ruby tube in it. I believe this head was serviced by a "Randall authorized dealer" so maybe they put the Ruby there (we bought it from a Randall endorse). However I think the JJ ECC81 / 12AT7s is microphonic because the clean channel has like no volume and the gain channels squeal like mad lol. Didn't get a chance to swap the 12AT7 of my T2 into it to test it but will soon. 

Let me know how that Mullard compares to the JJ Metalman... I needs to order some tubes in a few days after a quick Vegas trip


----------



## Metalman X (Jul 22, 2011)

Wookieslayer said:


> Finally got the V2 back from my friends house after 9 fucking months. We bought it together and played it once. Had to clean the shit out of it because it was covered in dust and even found spider webs inside over the tubes
> 
> Anyway I opened the tube covers to see what tubes were inside it and I found all JJ's except the V3 slot had a 12AX7a Ruby tube in it. I believe this head was serviced by a "Randall authorized dealer" so maybe they put the Ruby there (we bought it from a Randall endorse). However I think the JJ ECC81 / 12AT7s is microphonic because the clean channel has like no volume and the gain channels squeal like mad lol. Didn't get a chance to swap the 12AT7 of my T2 into it to test it but will soon.
> 
> Let me know how that Mullard compares to the JJ Metalman... I needs to order some tubes in a few days after a quick Vegas trip



Well...will do whenever I get the Mullard, which is probably gonna be a few weeks. I've got another peice of gear on my wish list, til some stuff I'm not using sells.

The 12AT7 in my head was an Electro Harmonix, FWIW. Not usre if that was stock, but the JJ preamp tubes we're s'far as I know. I think some of the V2 variants came with Ruby tubes....the Ninja and the Archetype (I REALLY wanna try an Archetype...the supposed tweaks on the SS channel sound like it'd be right up my alley). They used to have this listed on their website, but looks like neither head is listed now.

Spider webs in the V2? You sure removing those was a good idea? Could make it sound more metal!  In all seriousness though, glad you rescued that amp! These are just too beastly to let sit....twas a sleeping giant!


----------



## Metalman X (Jul 22, 2011)

Groff said:


> Do yourself a favor - try the Tung-sol in V2. I did that in my 5150 II, I didn't lose gain, but I did lose a lot of noise. Your results may vary, but I've done this to 2 different amps and both times I got the same result




Ah, good to know!

Whenever I scrape together the cash for the Mullard, I may just go ahead and order another Tung Sol as well. If nothing, least I'd have a spare on hand.


----------



## cow 7 sig (Jul 24, 2011)

T/V2s normally ship with EH tubes.


----------



## Caveman (Oct 4, 2011)

I have this same question with my V2. I want more saturation outa both channels. I was wondering what would happen with putting a 12ax7 in my 12at7 postition? once i was having volume spiking problems with my V2 so i got a new change of tubes and for the 12at7 now i have a cryogenicly tempered jj 12at7. (it had a good pitch on the description) and right now the 12ax7s are a hodgepodge of eh,sovtek,and ruby. Any suggestions? 

I want more saturation and (oh god i never though id say this) Mids?


----------



## Wookieslayer (Oct 4, 2011)

Do not put a 12ax7 in the 12at7 slot! You could potentially damage something, probably a transformer! 

If you need more gain grab some high gain 12ax7's like some JJ's or Rubys. I put a Ruby 12AX7 HG+ in the V1 slot from a recommendation from Doug at dougstubes, and it seemed to clean things up and smooth the gain but still keep it open with nice mids 

Otherwise if you still need more gain throw a tubescreamer/overdrive of your choice up front and keep drive low and level high to max, tone to taste


----------



## Caveman (Oct 4, 2011)

Really what i think it needs Is a contour knob/ mid freq/sweep knob. and i don't need more gain. I just want more saturation or edge. and yeah I can get that with my pedals. but i know this V2 has all the gain i need. I want a lil more independant channel control without tapping the 6 band eq. Is it possible to get this amp modified? nothing major just a couple contours modded in? or maybe more if its easy?


----------



## Wookieslayer (Oct 4, 2011)

Which channel are you using primarily? I'm assuming the tube OD channel. 

To my ears I like the tube OD in loose instead of tight. It's fuller and maybe has more saturation? then I use the graphic EQ to lower the lowest slider a few db to tighten the low end, and even the 2nd slider a tad; also I keep the bass knob at 10-11 o'clock and density around 11. I use the rest of the middle graphic EQ to boost the mids. Without the EQ engaged the tone is pretty dark this way but not overly muddy or anything.

Maybe a compressor up front would get you into the territory of tone you're looking for? I know nojyeloot used to run a 4 knob compressor he built (keeley copy) and he swore by it. He posted his settings too somewhere around here, had gain pretty high as well.


----------



## Wookieslayer (Oct 4, 2011)

I don't understand the need for a midsweep or contour control with the built in 6 band... you know you can program the EQ to stay engaged on your Tube OD channel man... 

I've often wondered who out there has modded these amps myself though 

Edit:

This thread should help you...

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/gear-equipment/167406-randall-v2-again.html


----------



## Caveman (Oct 4, 2011)

I try to use the SS channel primarily actually. and I wanna use the 6 band as a lead / rhythm boost. but I wanna be satisfied before i click it on for at least a good rhythm tone. think Thrash rhythm. all my other amps (every single one of them) has either a contour, or a midsweep, mid freq knob, and its the most useful knob. the V2 doesnt have it. Id really really wanna get one put in. and id wanna get my warhead modded with the later series sustain/gain boost.


----------



## Wookieslayer (Oct 4, 2011)

Thrash rhythm doesn't have that much saturation, and when it does the V2 should be able to handle it. don't be afraid to crank the SS gain knob, it stays pretty clear IMO (pull that treble gain boost knob!). Again, a compression pedal would probably thicken your rhythm sound... or pick up a clean boost pedal for solos  Nojyeloot had it down, look at his settings in the thread I linked...


----------



## Caveman (Oct 4, 2011)

yeah but the SS channel on the V2 doesnt really get that Randall SS tone I mean ive had 3 other randalls 2 ss and one hybrid. and my v2s tone in comparison is tighter and kinda less colored while being just as high gain. its like if i had a contour knob i could turn it up a lil and get it sounding a bit harsher. spit a tiny bit of grit to it. I just read something somewhere though that gave me a tube idea ill try tomorrow.


----------



## Hayd (Jan 2, 2018)

Ancient thread but I'm looking to retube my Randall T2 and I want the most aggressive preamp tubes that I can get for this head. When I bought the head used it came with1 JJ at7 and 3 tungsol JX7. Any suggestions?


----------



## Spinedriver (Jan 2, 2018)

The 12AT7 tubes have less output than 12AX7 tubes, so you may want to look into a set of those.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 2, 2018)

Every time I see someone bring up "aggression", I always see EHX or chinese Shuguang tubes.


----------



## Hayd (Jan 2, 2018)

Spinedriver said:


> The 12AT7 tubes have less output than 12AX7 tubes, so you may want to look into a set of those.



I believe the 12AT7 is for phase inverter. Wouldnt that cause issues using higher output preamp tube in that slot?


----------



## Spinedriver (Jan 3, 2018)

Hayd said:


> I believe the 12AT7 is for phase inverter. Wouldnt that cause issues using higher output preamp tube in that slot?


 When I had mine, I kept the AT7 in that slot but to get a more 'aggressive' sound, I put a BBE Sonic Stomp in the loop & it tightened things up nicely.


----------



## lewis (Jan 3, 2018)

Hayd said:


> Ancient thread but I'm looking to retube my Randall T2 and I want the most aggressive preamp tubes that I can get for this head. When I bought the head used it came with1 JJ at7 and 3 tungsol JX7. Any suggestions?


100000% get the Silver Dragons for aggression.
The shuguang 12ax7B is the go to!!!!


----------



## Metalman X (Jan 3, 2018)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Every time I see someone bring up "aggression", I always see EHX or chinese Shuguang tubes.



Indeed. The Shuguang's would be my first choice for that. Specifically aforementioned the 'silver dragon' ones if those are still around.



Hayd said:


> I believe the 12AT7 is for phase inverter. Wouldnt that cause issues using higher output preamp tube in that slot?



Yep.... one of the tubes in these amps is a buffer of sorts for the power section, and I remember the manual even stating putting anything higher output like a 12AX7 could damage the amp.


----------

